# More fans?



## fenurch (Aug 21, 2011)

*Optimal Fan Placement*

To avoid creating a new thread, I'll just edit this.

So, due to my lack of knowledge, I'm going to take the lazy way and ask people to offer me suggestions about optimum fan placement in my case.

Currently I have a Fractal Design Core 3000 with 3 stock fans (2x 140mm + 1x 120mm) connected to the fan controller which came with the case. I have a cheap mATX motherboard (so it only really fills up the top part of case) with the stock AMD cooler stuck on my CPU. I have a fairly average sized VGA (nothing huge like those 6990 or whatever). The VGA has the stock XFX cooler. The PSU is mounted at the bottom upside down (however due to it being such a cheap PSU, it has no fans other visible fans other than the one which is visible at the back of the case). 

The case is placed under my desk, beside my right leg. The right side of the case (if you look a the case from the front) is sitting right beside the table end with no space in between. The back of the is sitting about 5 cm's away from the way but there's lot of cables and shit in the way anyway. The left side, top and front are all exposed (without anything blocking their  path) apart from the top being about 20 cm's away from the nearest object and the left side of the case usually being partially blocked by my leg.

So, the question is, where do I place the fans to get the maximum coolness in the case?!

It's not really that important to be honest because I don't overclock this PC anyway and at whatever temp it runs is fine. I'm just keen on having the best possible airflow going on. 

I have stated what my CPU cooler is and the size of my VGA so that you have an idea if it was to block any airflow or whatever.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a guy on eBay UK that might have what you need:

Fan Multi Power Port - 12V / 7V / 5V - 12 Connections
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19056246829...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1191wt_954

I've been wanting to get a couple of his items along with that but he won't ship over here


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Splitters would do the job, so long as your PSU can handle the wattage, voltage and amperes needed.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> There's a guy on eBay that might have what you need:
> 
> Fan Multi Power Port - 12V / 7V / 5V - 12 Connections
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19056246829...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1191wt_954
> ...



FrozenCPU has those, and I bet they would ship to Mexico.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...12V_7V_5V_OF12.html?tl=g34c17s424&id=kCZWd94L


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2011)

just split that bitch 

alternatively you can solder all the power connections of you fans together into one molex plug.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2011)

Spliting can over load the connector on the motherboaard if your not carefull..

How about a safer way or at least some thing like this i am sure you can find some one in the uk who sells some thing like this.
http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-rheosmart-6-fan-controller.html


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Spliting can over load the connector on the motherboaard if your not carefull..



Would only happen if he connects all of those fans to the motherboard headers through splitters.



AsRock said:


> How about a safer way or at least some thing like this i am sure you can find some one in the uk who sells some thing like this.
> http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-rheosmart-6-fan-controller.html



He already has a fan controller. Now the issue now would be if the PSU's molex can provide enough "everything" for those connected to the fan controller, maybe around 4 fans there (2 single, 1x split for four fans).

Then maybe one splitter for the mobo (2 fans) and a single one for a total of 7 (4 connected to fan controller, 3 connected to mobo). Then of course there's the issue of whether or not the PSU can power the mobo enough, or if the mobo's capable of that much power in the first place.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2011)

its best if you split the molex, usually the motherboard connector cant take more than 700mA. 
if you overload you will fry a transistor


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Would only happen if he connects all of those fans to the motherboard headers through splitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on what the fan  header was made to supply and we don't know what fans he's using either.

And what difference is there taking the power though fan headers on the motherboard than the PSU.. Then again it be much safer doing it though a fan controller than the motherboard as there be less power draw though the motherboard.

As he does run a cheap ass PSU so maybe just for the sake of it should buy a decent one as it's not recommended  to buy them as that could mean the difference of dead PSU or dead system.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its best if you split the molex, usually the motherboard connector cant take more than 700mA.
> if you overload you will fry a transistor



yep thats why i prefer standard fan not pwn fan so i can take from molex and not risking my board (i use none pwm fan at all)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2011)

When I read the title I instantly thought of that, Yeah you can get adapters to molex. Or get a new fan controller, like one where you can plug in 7 or sumthing :3  http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999171 There is a 6 way controller.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2011)

Dont overload your headers on the MB. Use a 4 pin molex to a fan controller. I like his  ^ better


1ST PC CORP. FC-FC4-B Lamptron 5.25" 4-channel fan...


AeroCool F6XT Controller, Panel


----------



## fenurch (Aug 21, 2011)

I see that lots of people have given their input and I thank for that but a few minutes after posting this I went on to discover that more fans might not be as good as I think. Some article and several people stated that actually more fans in stupid places (if you put them absolutely everywhere) will actually create a negative effect.

So I think I'll just somehow work out (or ask someone) the most strategic positions to put my 3 already existing fans.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2011)

here y0u g0 then:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136756

im s0rry my 0 key isnt wrking


----------



## fenurch (Aug 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> here y0u g0 then:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136756
> 
> im s0rry my 0 key isnt wrking



Thanks a lot, browski :]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> here y0u g0 then:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136756
> 
> im s0rry my 0 key isnt wrking


 :3 Look at my sig


----------



## erixx (Aug 21, 2011)

he can't type an o if it is not working, so he uses a 0 .... hahahahaha


----------



## fenurch (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone got any ideas about the placement?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2011)

keyboard  died . will  help tomorrow  after  getting  new keyboard !


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2011)

This your case ?.
http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=60

If so

Top output
Rear Output
front input
bottom input
Side input ( but you might want to experiment with that )


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2011)

here what and why.

first is using the rear exhaust as an intake. why?
you are using the AMD stock cooler, which is best paired with an intake facing the cooler fan. since you dont have anything like that its best to use the nearest fan.

you have two options, the exhaust and the gfx one.

using the gfx one as intake would only blow all your hot air around the gpu into the CPU cooler and the chipset and RAM.

so you are left with the gfx on the side as an exhaust. but gfx needs input too, thats where the bottom input comes in.

the rest, i.e. top exhausts and front intake is pretty standard.


----------



## fenurch (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for everything guys :] Gonna go do this now 

Also, de.das.dude, it's nice to see you've gotten your "o" back


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2011)

fenurch said:


> Thanks so much for everything guys :] Gonna go do this now
> 
> Also, de.das.dude, it's nice to see you've gotten your "o" back



new keyboard baby!


----------



## fenurch (Aug 23, 2011)

I've just thought of a question.

Is it important that the left side of the case (CPU & shizzle side) is sitting away from a wall? 
I want to put that baby right up against a wall.


----------

